# Future of South Africa



## Mbubzr1 (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey guys, i would like to discuss about the future of SA. i want to live in SA so badly. i live in the US and have been doing some pretty obsessive research on the country for almost a year now. i see so many negatives from the people and from the media and rightfully do. Jacob zuma has brought the country so low and the people seem to be rightfully upset. 
despite what a few random people say though i see a bright future for South Africa. i have heard talks of genocide but i dont see that happening so easily. the next year is going to be critical right up to the 2019 elections. but based on what ive seen in recent news, much of the right things are falling into place.
maybe thats just too much optimism since this is my dream but thats why i want to here from you guys that have similar aspirations or are already living in SA. im really curious to see how actual south african citizens see the situation. are they just as optimistic as me? or are they worried about the future and trying to find a way out?


----------



## papermania (Feb 3, 2017)

Mbubzr1 said:


> Hey guys, i would like to discuss about the future of SA. i want to live in SA so badly. i live in the US and have been doing some pretty obsessive research on the country for almost a year now. i see so many negatives from the people and from the media and rightfully do. Jacob zuma has brought the country so low and the people seem to be rightfully upset.
> despite what a few random people say though i see a bright future for South Africa. i have heard talks of genocide but i dont see that happening so easily. the next year is going to be critical right up to the 2019 elections. but based on what ive seen in recent news, much of the right things are falling into place.
> maybe thats just too much optimism since this is my dream but thats why i want to here from you guys that have similar aspirations or are already living in SA. im really curious to see how actual south african citizens see the situation. are they just as optimistic as me? or are they worried about the future and trying to find a way out?


Hi Brother. In your very first line you mentioned " You want to live in SA so badly". if this is the case why do you doubt on political, economical matters. If you have made your mind about moving to SA then leave these questions back at home. Cheers!


----------



## Mbubzr1 (Dec 21, 2017)

papermania said:


> Hi Brother. In your very first line you mentioned " You want to live in SA so badly". if this is the case why do you doubt on political, economical matters. If you have made your mind about moving to SA then leave these questions back at home. Cheers!


thanks for the reply. i havent necessarily made my mind about living in SA because its a long way off. im 19 and currently in college so i need to get through that first. im not too worried about the government or economy, im more worried about the violence, crime and racial tensions. with immigration laws i would have to prepare over the course of a few years to become a citezen so thats why i need as much information as i can get so that i can know for sure this is the path i want to take. SA has some amazing people, cultures, nature, and climate. moving from the most secure and comfortable country in the world to a developing country is no easy decision with a lot of uncertainty so thats why i ask these questions.

Comfort doesnt give me happiness though, adventure does. i honestly hate the american lifestyle and the people. i want to live in SA because i feel its a place where i can truly be free. i love african wildlife and south africa has a perfect blend of nature and human development. as a white american i do worry about the racial tensions though.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

You said you are in college I would look at a study abroad in South Africa. You can do a program for 6 months or a year and then travel a little bit after the program.


----------



## Mbubzr1 (Dec 21, 2017)

I have looked into study abroad programs but i dont think i would be able to afford it. instead i was thinking of saving up for a trip in SA to volunteer in a conservation foundation or something similar for a few weeks. the main thing im concerned about right now is figuring out what kind of visa i should go for to eventually get permanent residence.
i see you are from the US also right? if you dont mind me asking:
are you studying or working in SA? if so what are you working/studying?
what kind of adjustments have you made in your move? where are you originally from?
its hard to find someone out of the US that wants to live there like i do so i just have a lot of questions haha.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Mbubzr1 said:


> I have looked into study abroad programs but i dont think i would be able to afford it. instead i was thinking of saving up for a trip in SA to volunteer in a conservation foundation or something similar for a few weeks. the main thing im concerned about right now is figuring out what kind of visa i should go for to eventually get permanent residence.
> i see you are from the US also right? if you dont mind me asking:
> are you studying or working in SA? if so what are you working/studying?
> what kind of adjustments have you made in your move? where are you originally from?
> its hard to find someone out of the US that wants to live there like i do so i just have a lot of questions haha.


It takes a while to get Permanent Residence. You looking at living in South Africa for 5+ years. You have to get TR first. It's a long process.
You can get PR:
-Job
- Committed relationship/marriage

See link How to Apply for Permanent Residence in South Africa | South African Visa, Permanent Residency Permit Application & Working Visa Requirements Cape Town

If you apply directly to the universities (thats what I did) then it is more affordable to do study abroad.

I lived in Cape Town for 8 years I studied at the University of Cape Town. I moved back to the US.


----------



## Mbubzr1 (Dec 21, 2017)

2fargone said:


> It takes a while to get Permanent Residence. You looking at living in South Africa for 5+ years. You have to get TR first. It's a long process.
> You can get PR:
> -Job
> - Committed relationship/marriage
> ...


yeah i know its a long process. i am currently studying entrepreneurship and i hope to get a job or start a business in SA involving conservation of endangered animals. i have heard the DHA is very unreliable. how was your experience with them?
also if you dont mind me asking, what made you come back to the US? was it planned or did something make you want to come back?


----------



## Mbubzr1 (Dec 21, 2017)

2fargone said:


> It takes a while to get Permanent Residence. You looking at living in South Africa for 5+ years. You have to get TR first. It's a long process.
> You can get PR:
> -Job
> - Committed relationship/marriage
> ...


i received your PM. have you received my reply? for some reason i feel like my PM reply wont go through so just wondering.


----------



## Mbubzr1 (Dec 21, 2017)

madubany said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am brand new to this forum. Was intrigued by your thread... the future of South Africa, & your exchanges with 2fargone. Tough prediction.
> 
> ...


hey thanks for the reply. its going to be a while until i get to south africa(probably a few years). i have to get through college and then go through the immigration process. studying abroad isnt really an option for me so the best i can hope for in the near future is a visit to SA. im keeping a close eye on the south african news to see where things are going.

are you planning on staying in south africa? if you are, do you see a bright future there or are things getting worse?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Mbubzr1 said:


> i received your PM. have you received my reply? for some reason i feel like my PM reply wont go through so just wondering.


Yes, received your PM and I and I PM you back.


----------

